

Y Combinator Application - LaurenCleaver

I applied, and can't find where I am supposed to look if they have sent me a message. Thanks.
======
harscoat
Look at your email associated with your HN account. It's on Nov13 that they
send out the emails yes/no

~~~
LaurenCleaver
Right, but I don't see "my email" associated with my HN account. That is the
problem my friend.

~~~
aggarwalachal
just click on your username on the top right corner when you are logged in.

